# Wetterlings Axe - New Handle Needed - Where to Source? Who Can Make This?



## StumpyMcChainsawAccident (Oct 7, 2021)

I have a late Wetterlings forest axe. Might be the Swedish / Scandinavian forest axe. But it has a 64.5 mm handle that has split through use. I realize Wetterlings was absorbed by Gransfors-Bruk and that the Wetterlings line has ended. Would very much like to find either an original replacement handle for this axe, or someone who can reproduce this exact handle. Do you folks know where I might find either? I've been checking Ebay for the past few weeks. No luck using the search terms I've entered so far.


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 8, 2021)

Might be worth trying the House Handle Company. Link below.



Welcome to House Handle Company


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 8, 2021)

Also found this place. Seedlings handles are no longer listed but they might be able to help. Link below.






Gransfors, Council and Wetterlings Axe Handles | Canadian Outdoor Equipment Co.


Hickory replacement handles for Gransfors, Council Tool and Wetterlings axes. Turned from dry seasoned wood then soaked in linseed oil, and tumbled in bee's wax.




www.canadianoutdoorequipment.com


----------



## Charlie Coyote (Jul 18, 2022)

Yeppers to House Handles


----------



## secant (Aug 24, 2022)

Try Steetz Tools in Canada, Good outfit to deal with-


----------

